# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Pyetje-Startdisketa?

## bejmellaf

Pyetje Startdisketa? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pershendetje te nderuar 

Kame nje pyetje per ju!
Si shkon procedura nese kompjuteri im nuk starton apo i mungon ndonje date,dhe dua ta shpetoj systemin pa e formatizuar Hardiskun dhe pa e ri-instaluar prape?


Me nderime

----------


## Eagle

Ben mire te besh ca search neper forum para se te shtrosh pyetje. besoj se diku do te gjesh pergjigjen e pyetjes.

----------


## fotjon

Kam kete problem me floppy-in, kur logohem ne accountin tim te XP si administrator, sistemi akseson floppyin duke bere nje zhurme mjaft te bezdishme,
Me sa kam kerkuar te google, per zgjidhjen e problemit diku thohej per fshirjen e skedarve .pif ne C: dhe dhe atyre me .lnk qe kane a: ne permbajtje , por kjo zberi pune.  Nderkohe te accounti tjeter qe kam te i njejti pc nuk ma jep kete problem.
Nje zgjidhje e fundit do ishte ti beje disable floppy drive te device menager, po do pres ndonje sugjerim tjeter.

Edhe nje problem tjeter qe kam eshte se nuk bej dot switch user nga logg off screen, pra duhet te bej log off per te kaluar te accounti tjeter, Me cpashe per kete, nuk duhej aktivizuar  opsioni per offline files te folder opptions por une se kam te aktivizuar.

(se fundmi duhet me thene se kohet e fundit kam luajtur ca me programe si X-setup pro apo Tweak-XP, do me kene ngaterruar keto me siguri)
flm per durimin

----------


## edspace

Programi X-setup do jete fajtori. Shiko se mos te lejon te kthesh opsionet e meparshme dhe hiqe nga kompjuteri para se te shkaktosh deme te tjera. Tweak-XP eshte me i sakte. Programi me i besueshem per keto gjera eshte TweakUI i vete Microsoft. Shkarkoje ketu dhe shikoji opsionet me radhe per te pare nese eshte modifikuar ndonje prej opsioneve qe ke permendur. 
Gjithashtu shko tek start > run dhe hap *gpedit.msc*
Aty ka shume opsione dhe mund te gjesh ndonje pengese per ndrrimin e llogarive. 

Ne lidhje me flopin, ka mundesi qe te jete edhe faji i ndonje programi antivirus ose dicka e ngjashme qe e ke te instaluar vetem ne nje llogari. Ne kete rast, provo te caktivizosh antivirusin dhe shiko nese do lexohet perseri flopi. Ndonjehere ndodh qe veprimet e skedareve te mos jene perfunduar plotesisht dhe Windowsi perpiqet te plotesoje keto veprime sa here qe ndizet kompjuteri. Prandaj, mund te mjaftoje qe te futesh nje diskete bosh ne kompjuter qe Windowsi te perfundoje veprimin e te mos ankohet me. Nese keto nuk te bejne pune, caktivizoje flopin ne control panel, rifilloje windowsin, hape prape dhe aktivizoje perseri flopin.

----------


## fotjon

per problemin e dyte i kisha bere disable ndonje service te windows tani qe e ktheva default mu regullua. 
per punen e floppit su be gje deri tani

----------


## Eagle

Zgjidhja mund te jete nje system restore ne nje date te meparshme se ti te instaloje ato dy programet.
Me profesionale do te ishte te shikoje se c'diference ka profili i user-it tend qe te akseson floppy-in me ate te admin. Fut nje floppy ne A: kur logon me userin tend se ndoshta do te te jape ndonje error te tipit qe nuk gjen skedarin filan dhe keshtu mund te identifikosh se c'program ta shkakton kete.

----------


## fotjon

nuk u be gje me keto dhe te tjera qe pashe ne internet(dicka me regjistrin te nodrivetypeautorun), thjesht po i bej disable te device manager dhe enable kur te me duhet se ska nevoje as per restart. (pastaj qe nga update i fundit i bios, sme kujtohet hera e fundit kur me eshte dashur te perdor floppy  :kryqezohen:  )

----------


## edspace

Në windows 98 është një opsion që windowsi të kontrollojë disketën floppy por në XP nuk e gjeta atë. Me sa duket X-Setup do ketë ekzekutuar ndonjë skript për Windows 98 që mund të ketë ndryshuar regjistrin. 

Shiko njëherë dosjet *run, runonce, runonceEx* tek 
local user \ software \ microsoft \ windows \ current version. Aty mund të jetë ndonjë program që kërkon të hapet nga a:\. 

Gjithashtu pastro dosjen "my recent documents" tek C:\Documents and Settings\emri_llogarise\. Mund të duhet të shfaqësh dosjet e fshehta që ta shikosh.

----------


## fotjon

X-setup nuk i tregon skriptet qe nuk jane kompatibel me SO ekzistues dhe te ajo dege e  reg nuk kishte gjurme a:, recent doc i kisha bere disable. me nje program fshiva run menune dhe disa lista recent per programet e instaluar .

Pasi provova keto dhe te tjera problemi u zgjidh, tani e pashe pasi mu kujtua ti bej enable floppyit po fatkeqsisht nuk jam ne gjendje te them kush e shkaktonte aksesimin e floppyit.
Mesimi qe mora mund te jete ky, mos luaj me shume programe qe bejne pothuajse te njejtat gjera, ato pak gjera.

----------


## edspace

Mendoj se do ketë qënë dosja "recent doc". Ti mund t'i kesh çaktivizuar që të mos dalin nëpër menu, por windowsi vazhdon ta përdorë atë dosje. Kur ti hap një program ose ruan diçka në disk, Windowsi krijon një "shortcut" në dosjen "recent doc" që kur ta hapësh prapë atë program, të hapet më shpejt. Kur ndizet kompjuteri mbase shikon nëse "shortcut" e krijuara në atë dosje, janë të sakta apo jo. 

Nejse, problemi u rregullua tani. Hiq dorë nga X-Setup sepse vërtet lejon shumë modifikime, por nuk besoj se ato modifikime janë testuar në shumë kompjutera. Mund të punojnë në një kompjuter e jo në tjetrin.

----------


## viganv

Kur po e fus nje floppy per me e lexu,edhe kur klikoj ne ikonen My Floppy A,pe lexon edhe po ma qet qit problem:The disk is A Not formatted ,do you want formatted now?

Cfare te bej ndersa Floppy eshte ne rregull?

Cka te bej qe ta kthej sepse ne te kam shume shenime

----------


## Davius

Vigan, mos e formatizo floppyn, ka nje program qe mund  te te lexoj edhe disketat qe kompjuteri thote per ti hapur duhet formatizuar.

Shkarko programin duke klikuar: Këtu

Eshte version trial, nuk e dije sa do te kryej pune por nese ke foto, do te mundesh ti maresh nga ai program me Print Screen, nese ke materiale nuk besoj se ky free version do te kryej pune, por ja vlen te mundohesh.

Por nese ke teper materiale te rendsishme ja vlen edhe te bleshe FULL VERSION i cili kushton *US $ 39.50*. Ky program te zgjidh cdo problem me kopjet e keqija si CD, Floppy, USB dhe shume cka tjeter...

----------


## viganv

No file was found on your selected disk, or your disk was damaged 
badly. Please switch to Lost File Rescue Mode, it can in many ways 
rescue your data.

Davius qita po ma qet me kit problem kur po shkoj ne floppy A.a ka naj sen tjeter qe mundem me i nxjerr qato file.

----------


## viganv

Davius,i gjjeta te gjitha shenimet flm,po si mund ti hedh tash ne kompjuter??

----------


## Davius

Vigan, me trego cfare file ke aty: JPG, DOC, TXT apo EXE.

Nese i ke foto, mundesia e vetme eshte qe me print screen ti maresh e ti beshe paste ne Paint ose Photoshop, sepse nese shkon sipas meteodes qe te thote programi, do te kerkoje qe te bleshe gjithe programin per te kryer ate procedure.

Une nuk e njoh mire programin, shih ti hulumto dicka ne te, ndoshta ja gjen ndonje zgjedhje...

----------


## viganv

Jo, veq doc.

----------


## Davius

> Jo, veq doc.


Moment, te shohe dicka une, te beje nje test, nese mundet dicka te bejme mire, nese jo, kerko ndonje program tjeter ne Google ne lidhje me keto gjera.

----------


## viganv

> Moment, te shohe dicka une, te beje nje test, nese mundet dicka te bejme mire, nese jo, kerko ndonje program tjeter ne Google ne lidhje me keto gjera.


Faleminderit Albert,se i kam per neser shume shume urgjent

----------


## Davius

Jam duke kerkuar ne warez free registration key, qe te keshe full version. Prit njehere.

----------


## Davius

Nuk munda me gjet.

Kur te del kjo:

Sorry, you are using an evaluation version of BadCopy. It can 
only scan, analyze but cannot save the recovered data.

To finish the last step and get your data, you need to order a 
registration key online.

Order the award-winning data rescue software for only $39.50.
Registration key will be delivered online immediately, then 
you can use the key to unlock the program and get full version 
which will allow you save the recovered files. Re-scanning is 
not necessary if you don't exit the program.

.......

Shko Close, mandej pak me larte ke aty Preview, dhe shko aty dhe mund te shohesh dokumetat per ti ruajtur nuk mundet me kete version.

Kerko edhe ne google ndonje program tjeter.

Suksese...

----------

